# Vietnamese: cu-nao



## PHenry1026

Greetings:

Can anyone provide an IPA phoneme pronunciation of the Vietnamese word cu-nao as used in the following sentence:

“characteristic high-necked white pajama type of garment, called a cu-nao, and he wore open-toed rubber sandals.”

Quote is from an New York Times article.


----------



## not_id

Hi Henry,
I don't understand what is your mean, but two words cu-nao in Vietnamese I not ever using in any context,.. it's no meaning, btw I'm sorry about my bad English.
Regards,


----------



## PHenry1026

Greetings,

Thanks for your help and clarification.  It could be that the author of the New York Times article made a mistake.  It would be very helpful to me if you know another name (in Vietnamese or an Anglicization) for the "high-necked white pajama type of garment" referred to as a cu-nao in the quote from the New York Times.


----------



## newname

There is no such type of garment in Vietnamese. But we do have 'củ nâu' - a type of root that grows wild in the jungle and is used as a dye for garment. Ho lived a simple life so he wore clothes dyed with the substance extracted from củ nâu. As a side note, though Ho preferred to live simply, I would not expect our president to have worn a pyjamas to receive a foreigner.

You can do a google search with ''trang phục của Bác Hồ' and find out for yourself.


----------



## PHenry1026

Wow! that was great.  I believe you are right and the author of the article mistakenly took the name of the root which made the dye as the name of the garment.  Google Translate yields củ nâu as faux (fake or false in English and I guess the same meaning in French).

I also googled ''trang phục của Bác Hồ" and got very good images of what the garment in the New York Times article looked like.

Thanks Percy


----------



## damynghe2606

very interesting and useful and thank you for sharing


----------

